# Pristiq



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Saw Dr. yesterday.Want's to try other meds before Nardil.He's concered about the otm interactions.But he is willing to start me on Nardil if these fail.He put me on Pristiq.A mew SNRI which Effexor is actually metabolized into in the body.Already feeling side effects jittery,and full of nervous energy.Does anyone have any experience on it?I also take Welbutrin 150mg and Lamictal 200mg.It seems like it might be a very strong combition affecting my Dopamine and Norepinephrine neurotransmitters w/the Pristiq and Welldutrin together.The lamictal might offset any mania.He's also a big fan of Lyrica.I just have this biased opinion that it really does nothing.I would like to try Nardil w/Wellbutrin but apparently countrindicated.Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## dss (Oct 28, 2008)

Nardil alone should be a good starting point , adding Wellbutrin seems pointless and like you said there is a contradiction between them I believe.

If Pristiq is anything like Effexor then it doesn't really start to inhibit dopamine reuptake until you get into the higher doses (300mg Effexor or so) and even then I don't think it does a whole lot. Still Pristiq and Wellbutrin is probably one of the stronger combos of those types of drugs so I guess you will find out soon enough how it goes. Give it about a month if you don't get any major problems and if you don't feel it's helped then say your done and would like Nardil.

Not sure how many experiences you will find about Pristiq since it's new but it seems to be pretty much the same as Effexor so you could always just search for info on that and find tons. In general though it's not a well liked med due to it's many side effects.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Pristiq is the result of Effexor XR's patent expiring so they have to keep milking the cash cow till its dead.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

metamorphosis said:


> Saw Dr. yesterday.Want's to try other meds before Nardil.He's concered about the otm interactions.But he is willing to start me on Nardil if these fail.He put me on Pristiq.A mew SNRI which Effexor is actually metabolized into in the body.Already feeling side effects jittery,and full of nervous energy.Does anyone have any experience on it?I also take Welbutrin 150mg and Lamictal 200mg.It seems like it might be a very strong combition affecting my Dopamine and Norepinephrine neurotransmitters w/the Pristiq and Welldutrin together.The lamictal might offset any mania.He's also a big fan of Lyrica.I just have this biased opinion that it really does nothing.I would like to try Nardil w/Wellbutrin but apparently countrindicated.Any feedback appreciated.


otm? what's that?

Is your diagnosis SA?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I take prestiq daily and has helped a little with my depression but I have no experience with nardil.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

X33 said:


> otm? what's that?
> 
> Is your diagnosis SA?


SAD with accompaning depression


----------



## Sanz (Nov 19, 2007)

I've been on Pristiq a few months. Its done nothing for me, but everyone is different...it might work for you.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Noca said:


> Pristiq is the result of Effexor XR's patent expiring so they have to keep milking the cash cow till its dead.


That doesn't mean they're exactly the same thing, are they? If that's the case I'm not wasting my time and money on Effexor.


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

Scientifically, in terms of their effects on mood, that has not been determined.


----------



## StPatrick317 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes, I have experience with both drugs. With Pristiq, I notice absolutely nothing. With Nardil a massive positive difference in almost everything.

Nardil has alot more risks, I went manic on it after 8 months. It eventually caused overconfidence, which is as bad as vice-versa. However, I don't regret it and it was by far the most effective medicine for correcting whatever caused social anxiety.

The main reason for not getting off Pristiq is the withdrawals. I'll have to set aside 2 or 3 weeks for torture and then I should be good to go Tried before, didn't know when they would end so started taking 1 pill of the stuff after 15 days

Your doctor is normal though, 95% of Psychiatric doctors would try it before an MAOI. Apparently, it does work for some people..I've never talked to one though.


----------

